# Squat



## Big Worm (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2012)

I would need 5 mins with her mayb even 4


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 13, 2012)

Mmhmmmm, that kinda girl likes to be on top..


----------



## Popeye (Dec 13, 2012)

Damn she's sexy....wow


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 13, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Mmhmmmm, that kinda girl likes to be on top..



top, bottom, side, I'm not picky. I'd hit from any angle I could.

IWGB


----------



## Azog (Dec 13, 2012)

Damn. I don't know how many times I have seen this, but its not nearly enough.


----------

